# Microsoft MCP site



## PeterH1988 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi,

Is anyone else unable to login to the Microsoft MCP site today?

Thanks


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Nope just logged in to see if there where any issues. I havent actually logged into it in 3 years.


----------



## PeterH1988 (Apr 2, 2012)

greenbrucelee said:


> Nope just logged in to see if there where any issues. I havent actually logged into it in 3 years.


 Thanks - are you UK based? Mine just keeps coming up with internal error. Reason I asked is that I passed an exam today but haven't had an email from Microsoft and cant even log in to prometric to see fails/passes.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yeah I am in the UK.

Is this your first MCP? if so I'd give it a few days.


----------



## PeterH1988 (Apr 2, 2012)

no it's my second, but my account is ultimately linked with the company I work for. Doesn't even show up on their Partner portal though. Will have to give it a few days I guess, there's no one from support available as its the weekend.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

sometimes it can take 24 hours or more, being the weekend it might take longer.


----------



## PeterH1988 (Apr 2, 2012)

yeah, just concerned that I cant even log in at all. Thanks


----------

